# Sound bar or HT in a box for parents. Simple parents need help



## fastline (May 7, 2010)

So I got involved with my parents upgrade bug............ Very simple people but house is VERY difficult in audio due to 20+ft ceilings. They just want a bigger picture with "decent" sound. I selected a Phillips 55" LED for them which seems OK for now but audio was ridiculous. Dad ran down and bought a Vizio sound bar and though it was an improvement, it sucked!

So I will kick it back to experts. They do not want to install rear speakers at all. LCR sound bar or separate LCR is all they want. just need clean, accurate sound on a budget. The TV only outputs coax digital sound.... No optical which seems strange...


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Sadly I cant recall a single sound bar review here at Home Theater Shack. Research starts with pro reviews and should be followed by users reviews on specific models of interest (amazon, new egg, ect...) IIRC Sony has some pretty good sound bars but dont recall specific models. Cnet is an awesome source to begin your pro research.

If possible please follow up and let us know what you learn, sometimes a sound bar is the best solution no matter how much theater enthusiasts may not show them the love they deserve.

http://reviews.cnet.com/best-virtual-surround-sound-speakers/

http://reviews.cnet.com/best-virtual-surround-htibs/?tag=rb_content;contentBody


----------

